# Info on face mill



## kd4gij (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a 2"  poland face mill 6-941-120. Trying to find inserts to fit it. Is anybody familiar with this and know what inserts fit it.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 8, 2014)

if it is like this one on the bay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-DIA-X-R8-SHANK-RIGHT-HAND-CUT-AP-END-MILL-6-941-120-/230950368876

they say it uses APKT 16 inserts.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 9, 2014)

The # match id the listing but the picture doesn't. Mine is 2" and uses 5 inserts I found a site that list my face mill and it says APXT 1604 but I cannot find that #  I need to findout for shure if the APKT 1604 will fit those I can find on ebay.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 9, 2014)

Can't always go by the picture. In the description, likely taken from a catalog, it says 5 inserts.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree with Tony. Made in Poland & that p/n format, that's typically Toolmex (TMX)/Bison. The photo & diagram in that ebay listing is taken from Toolmex's site & they show the same photos for all their APX 90° indexable endmills.

You can use APKT inserts & they will fit assuming the mfg of the inserts follows industry standard correctly. Some insert mfgs call their inserts APXT. You should also be able to use APMT as well.




Diameter D2

<tbody>

</tbody> 
ShankR8Overall Length L6.125Cutting Length l1.953Shank Diameter dR8Depth of Cut a5/8No. of Inserts5InsertAPKT 1604, APXT 1604Cutting Rake Angle-10Axial Rake Angle6,8,6,8,6Radial Rake Angle-10

<tbody>

</tbody> 

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 10, 2014)

ok thanks guys. I will order some apkt 16.


----------

